
Reproducible Polymer Single-Molecule Junction for Well‐Defined Current Signal - bookofjoe
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/anie.201903717
======
Zenst
Some background: [https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-05/tiot-
hsc0527...](https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-05/tiot-
hsc052719.php)

Anybody more up to speed in this field of work able to offer some insight into
what we as consumers can expect down the line from this development?

